# Recent Bust



## Bullfrog (Mar 14, 2015)

This source was becoming very popular very quick on another forum.  I know a lot of people were impacted by this.  Everyone Be Safe


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry the above link isn't opening correctly to the full article but if you go to this page it is the top link.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 14, 2015)

First link worked fine for me.  You have a lab name?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 14, 2015)

Stay safe?
Very popular source name?

In order to be safe,  the name of the popular source is???


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 14, 2015)

"The human growth hormones used in creating the steroids are believed to originate from countries in Asia, which were then shipped to the United States using the U.S. Postal Service, the agent said."

Wut? lol


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 14, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> First link worked fine for me.  You have a lab name?





Yaya said:


> Stay safe?
> Very popular source name?
> 
> In order to be safe,  the name of the popular source is???



The name of the lab was La Taille Laboratories.  I don't believe he had been around long & wasn't hugely popular but a lot of guys at MESO and ProM were ordering from him and he was gaining business quickly.  I know that his orders had increased exponentially as of recent.  All threads and banners have been deleted at ProM as of now.  I just wanted everyone to be aware.  There are still a lot of outstanding orders yet to be delivered that were supposedly shipped and many more that had just been placed.  I dont know if anyone here is impacted by this but my advice would be to certainly not sign for any packs that may arrive if you are involved.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 14, 2015)

^^^^^thanks for the details Bullfrog


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 14, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> "The human growth hormones used in creating the steroids are believed to originate from countries in Asia, which were then shipped to the United States using the U.S. Postal Service, the agent said."
> 
> Wut? lol



I'm surprised they only put the value at 200k and not 2 million.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I'm surprised they only put the value at 200k and not 2 million.



^^^ THIS ^^^ Every time I read about a bust they grossly exaggerate the 'street value' of whatever they found...where do these cops shop anyway?...


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 14, 2015)

La Taille Laboratories in english translates to;
Dr. Tillcale Labs......


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dang. I should of been using this guys shit. He uses growth to brew. That's like a 2 fer 1.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 14, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> La Taille Laboratories in eglish translates to;
> Dr. Tillcale Labs......



What the fvck is eglish? Damn black people and your Ebonics. I can't understand you!!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been away to long..  I don't even know about any of this


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 14, 2015)

Yaya said:


> ^^^^^thanks for the details Bullfrog



No problem at all.


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 14, 2015)

I dont know if anyone is interested but here is thread where there was discussion over the bloods his Test supposedly came back with. I think this is where a lot of the excitement over his Gear began to pickup and entice quite a few people.  Also deeper in the thread is discussion of his "disappearance".

https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/lab-results.134362326/


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the header, Bullfrog.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmm, strange that some guy goes promoting this lab, then all of a sudden he gets popped.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 14, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> La Taille Laboratories in english translates to;
> Dr. Tillcale Labs......[/QUOTE


----------



## conan (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks for providing the info Bullfrog!


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 15, 2015)

Never heard of 'em. But I can't believe they are talking all that shipping/PM/email shit in an open forum.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 15, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> Never heard of 'em. But I can't believe they are talking all that shipping/PM/email shit in an open forum.



Well you did notice what board it's on?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 15, 2015)

The name of thee source is LT labs
They were becommig very popular.
This issue is pisssing me off for multiply reasons.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 15, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> The name of the lab was La Taille Laboratories.  I don't believe he had been around long & wasn't hugely popular but a lot of guys at MESO and ProM were ordering from him and he was gaining business quickly.  I know that his orders had increased exponentially as of recent.  All threads and banners have been deleted at ProM as of now.  I just wanted everyone to be aware.  There are still a lot of outstanding orders yet to be delivered that were supposedly shipped and many more that had just been placed.  I dont know if anyone here is impacted by this but my advice would be to certainly not sign for any packs that may arrive if you are involved.



THe reason he was so popular is because a well known a RESPECTED brother, who i will not name, but who most who have been around a while here or on TID know off! This brother wsa refering many people to this lab after Lighting Fast got busted down! He is a solid brother very knowldgable and he refered over 75 guys who use to use LF to LT because LT had the best shit around over there. There test was testing at aboe 7000lgn and not many, not even a quarter of the half ass labs over there can say that!!!! And he was using a well know powder source who probably produces some of the best raws that a lab can get! So this member was banned for looking out for other members who didnt know where to go after the popular lightning fast got busted! Thats fuxED!!!!! THey ban him because why? what rules did he break? Mean while other sources can produce fake rips and sell them other sources can rape guys, take there money and then have the mods their ban them when they get scamed! Its complete BS!!!!



coltmc4545 said:


> Dang. I should of been using this guys shit. He uses growth to brew. That's like a 2 fer 1.



No, you dont want to have been using his gear. Because some of these idiots keep writen records. dont destroy emails. they keep shit on paper . what they sold and to whom. He was probably being watch for quite a while beore arresting him. He was not even online for 6 months!!! Although i heard his gear was the tits and the lends and the vast selection he offered....its just sad to see this happen to nto only a solid source but a solid brother who was supporting him!

FRank was a good guy! And The reason he got busted was for being stupid!!!! He got caught because he sold to an narc!  and then you know where it goes from there. He was a very outgoing guy i spoke with him many times but never used his gear or orered from him thank god. First they all called him scammer on PM cuz of his orders getting backed up because everyone who used LF went to FRank...now they are banning people solid brothers. Then banning the other solid brothers who are speaking out saying that his ban should be lifted lol. I've discovered what a joke PM is and how corrupt t he ods are there! Also Banning guys for refusing to sell and re-mail fake rips? From a source who was already kicked of OLM for the same reason!!! 

Sorrry maybe i took this rnt  little far!


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry to get off topic with that rant.
Bottom Line he sold to an undercover on the street. Why?
Stupid thing he could of done on his part!
My guess is it was probably a while back before he got a thread up and decided to do it bigger.

I would never do a hand to hand if i was selling. I dont care if the guy lives three streets over....im gonna mail that  shit lol

But basically he didnt get big til LF got busted! He was on the board for six months but didnt get big until the last two! Guys needed a replacement. God forbid a good solid brother points them towards the next best thing!

FL


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 15, 2015)

Damn Fork, you sure do know quite a bit about them, like you were real close or something.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 16, 2015)

Shit's getting real up on here


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 16, 2015)

This is like some Novela shxt;
I'm waiting to find out that Forks pregnant with the the doctor's son instead of Juan Carlos.....


----------



## goodfella (Mar 16, 2015)

Busted in the butt


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 16, 2015)

That's ****ed


----------



## Pounds (Mar 16, 2015)

Wtf!! What's BS to me is I'm somewhat local and meth, crack and heroine is so bad!  Crackheads are overdosing every damn day running EMS workers to crack houses to keep the ****ers alive. (Yea, same house they buy the crap)The ER always has at least 2 of these bums laying around getting there stomach pumped or whatever...police/dea whatever they call themselves  do absolutely nothing! Not enough money in it to split between departments I guess??  I'm telling you it's a joke.  Same repeat crackheads every time, always in jail for stealing, possession, under the influence you name it!  2-3 days in jail and they're released.  But let's get the guys selling testosterone?  ...hideous 
I'm just getting back into the game so I haven't heard of the lab. But oddly enough there were some law enforcement guys lifting in the gym talking about juice (out loud) that I've never seen before..definately juicers.  Looks like I'm going to be small for a while.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 16, 2015)

^^It really is a true shame they do actually bother going after people for gear. Trust me, most cop could care less and think worse of cigarettes than roids. I've even heard a few of my professor that are cops say how the media misleads people about gear and that only side is maybe a lil rage and basically came out and side there alright. 

Thing is, it's DEA, they'll bust their own mother/father (yea there that low). Then on the other hand, it's one thing when your dumb enough to sell stuff on the street when your the one in charge of everything and specially to be selling something to a under cover, I mean come on, that's a pretty dumb and desperate move in my opinion. Close life long friends you hook up is one thing if you have a lab, but like I said, pushing stuff on the street and on those open forums, not the best the idea if you don't know what your doing.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

Pounds said:


> Wtf!! What's BS to me is I'm somewhat local and meth, crack and heroine is so bad!  Crackheads are overdosing every damn day running EMS workers to crack houses to keep the ****ers alive. (Yea, same house they buy the crap)The ER always has at least 2 of these bums laying around getting there stomach pumped or whatever...police/dea whatever they call themselves  do absolutely nothing! Not enough money in it to split between departments I guess??  I'm telling you it's a joke.  Same repeat crackheads every time, always in jail for stealing, possession, under the influence you name it!  2-3 days in jail and they're released.  But let's get the guys selling testosterone?  ...hideous
> I'm just getting back into the game so I haven't heard of the lab. But oddly enough there were some law enforcement guys lifting in the gym talking about juice (out loud) that I've never seen before..definately juicers.  Looks like I'm going to be small for a while.


Sh*t....most cops are on Juice!!!
I know this for a fact that at least a quarter of a certain PD in my area is on juice and gh!!!



AlphaD said:


> Damn Fork, you sure do know quite a bit about them, like you were real close or something.



I was not real close with him but know a few who were pretty close. Like i said he was very outgoing.
A few bros friend of mine filled me in on most of the facts. I just started chating with him these last two months


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

Any real updates?  The article said there were still existing warrants in a few surrounding counties.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 16, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Any real updates?  The article said there were still existing warrants in a few surrounding counties.



I wouldn't worry about it, bro. I don't really think that LE is after guys with a pack or two.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, bro. I don't really think that LE is after guys with a pack or two.



Yes sir.  I believe there were more folks involved with the lab.  Just wondering who they were.  I have ties to the area.


----------



## ezy424 (Mar 16, 2015)

Me too man but thanks for the heads up at leas I'll know what not to look for


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems like a ton of guys have ties to this area!
A few i am pretty close with.
All i know is that the fellas that i know who had any sort of dealings with him cleaned house.
Don't know if anyone here was dealing with him or anyone he dealt with but it wouldnt hurt to do  the same!!!!!!


----------



## Pounds (Mar 16, 2015)

Since they're at it, maybe they will bust some real criminals....like those assholes j walking.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> This is like some Novela shxt;
> I'm waiting to find out that Forks pregnant with the the doctor's son instead of Juan Carlos.....



????
Sorry bro but i dont get wtf you mean by this at all?
I can take a joke...but your joke makes no fukn sense to me!


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Damn Fork, you sure do know quite a bit about them, like you were real close or something.



Im confused. If i was close with him what would that matter? 
Why would guys be clicking 'THANKS' for you posting this ^^^comment?
Next time i guess i'll just keep my fcn mouth shut!

Anywho....I'm just pissed cuz a very close brother of mine got banned from a wak ass board for simply referring guys to a lab that got busted!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 16, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> ????
> Sorry bro but i dont get wtf you mean by this at all?
> I can take a joke...but your joke makes no fukn sense to me!



It's a spanish soap opera.......don't judge


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> Seems like a ton of guys have ties to this area!
> A few i am pretty close with.
> All i know is that the fellas that i know who had any sort of dealings with him cleaned house.
> Don't know if anyone here was dealing with him or anyone he dealt with but it wouldnt hurt to do  the same!!!!!!


I had no ties to the lab, only the town.  Actually met my wife there!


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> It's a spanish soap opera.......don't judge



lol:32 (2):


your a funny bastard


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I had no ties to the lab, only the town.  Actually met my wife there!



small world huh

trini-your an okay brother in my book bro!! no more gay spanish jokes tho. my life partner was very offended! lol


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

Funny.  None of my people up there ever even heard of this lab-the power of the internet.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 17, 2015)

The only thing I care about in these "busted" threads is how they got caught. Sold to an undercover or reshipper narcs...there is no way to tie up all loose ends and stay completely anonymous. And advertising openly on any board or website is a terrible idea. You have to be ignorant to think government agencies dont have guys as members all over these boards. Its even easier to be an undercover on the internet. 

A lab has to trust others in order to operate. No lab can operate as a one person gig. Sucks for these guys but dam only made it 6 months..thats fukin short. Someone let themselves get blinded by the green. Outgoing is good but not in every situation.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> The only thing I care about in these "busted" threads is how they got caught. Sold to an undercover or reshipper narcs...there is no way to tie up all loose ends and stay completely anonymous. And advertising openly on any board or website is a terrible idea. You have to be ignorant to think government agencies dont have guys as members all over these boards. Its even easier to be an undercover on the internet.
> 
> A lab has to trust others in order to operate. No lab can operate as a one person gig. Sucks for these guys but dam only made it 6 months..thats fukin short. Someone let themselves get blinded by the green. Outgoing is good but not in every situation.


They are keeping the agent's name secret, which leads me to believe he is still working undercover.  It sounds like they made a face to face sale to the undercover.  Not smart.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 17, 2015)

People run their mouth too much because they think its all fun and games like
("yeah I got this from", "my buddy has the best shit","yea I can get you hooked up").
Everybody on both sides (patient and producer) has to be careful.


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 17, 2015)

Another update on this bust.  Pretty much just the same information but mentions the Lab name directly.

https://www.steroid.com/blog/La-Tai...sted-in-Law-Enforcement-s-War-on-Steroids.php


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 17, 2015)

It was the arrest in Ravenswood that led to the search warrant on Moore's Vienna home according to Jackson County Sheriff Tony Boggs.


Sounds like the guy he had picking up packs rolled on him.


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 17, 2015)

It does sound like Barley (and others) lead the DEA to Moore but I wonder if the DEA wouldn't have made the connection anyways seeing as they were supposedly tracking numerous packages that had come in and it sounds like they were watching the couriers and I'm sure following to the drop-offs with Moore.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 17, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> It was the arrest in Ravenswood that led to the search warrant on Moore's Vienna home according to Jackson County Sheriff Tony Boggs.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the guy he had picking up packs rolled on him.



Yup this is what I was thinking as well. Its odd to me how customs will pick and choose which packs to investigate. There are thousands of packages containing raw steroid powders and other illegal products coming through american customs every day and I know that alot of them just get destroyed and never looked at twice. It also seems odd that they were able to track 3 packs in different areas of the country that were all going to the same location eventually. The biggest issue this guy had and most likely didnt know about was his location. Shipments going to ohio most likely go through chicago customs. If any of you dont know Chicago customs searches everything. If you ever have a pack come through chicago customs and it actually makes it through I would be very weary of even picking it up. I am sure chicago are the ones who discovered the pack. There are some weird circumstances to this case that is for sure.


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Yup this is what I was thinking as well. Its odd to me how customs will pick and choose which packs to investigate. There are thousands of packages containing raw steroid powders and other illegal products coming through american customs every day and I know that alot of them just get destroyed and never looked at twice. It also seems odd that they were able to track 3 packs in different areas of the country that were all going to the same location eventually. The biggest issue this guy had and most likely didnt know about was his location. Shipments going to ohio most likely go through chicago customs. If any of you dont know Chicago customs searches everything. If you ever have a pack come through chicago customs and it actually makes it through I would be very weary of even picking it up. I am sure chicago are the ones who discovered the pack. There are some weird circumstances to this case that is for sure.



There are definitely some details we aren't getting.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 17, 2015)

I actually got my first ever seizure letter one county over.  Customs took my winny and sent me a nice little letter saying I should contact them if I'd like to have my package.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 17, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I actually got my first ever seizure letter one county over.  Customs took my winny and sent me a nice little letter saying I should contact them if I'd like to have my package.



That is typically the way its handled thats why it doesnt make sense which ones get investigated. Unless the guy got some taken buy customs then re ordered to the same address? He only made it 6 months so he definitely did something stupid to get caught that fast.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 17, 2015)

I let them keep my package.  I figured they needed it more than me.  It was nice of them to offer me a chance to come get it though  

I know a LOT of people up there, and NONE of them ever even heard of this lab.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> That is typically the way its handled thats why it doesnt make sense which ones get investigated. Unless the guy got some taken buy customs then re ordered to the same address? He only made it 6 months so he definitely did something stupid to get caught that fast.



Maybe it has something do do with the size of the package?
I mean if they seize a few hundred g's of raws they just overlook it, but it they seize a few kilo's maybe its worth looking into?



wabbitt said:


> They are keeping the agent's name secret, which leads me to believe he is still working undercover.  It sounds like they made a face to face sale to the undercover.  Not smart.


this is where i heard he may have sold direct to an UC


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 18, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> Maybe it has something do do with the size of the package?
> I mean if they seize a few hundred g's of raws they just overlook it, but it they seize a few kilo's maybe its worth looking into?
> 
> 
> this is where i heard he may have sold direct to an UC



If he had a good powder source across seas then there is no way they will ship that much in one package. Maybe a little over a kilo but no more. Any good raw source knows this as they usually offer reshipping upon seizure but they dont want to have to reship lol Im not sure what happenened but the most logical explanation is that he sold to  UC and thats when investigations began


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 19, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> If he had a good powder source across seas then there is no way they will ship that much in one package. Maybe a little over a kilo but no more. Any good raw source knows this as they usually offer reshipping upon seizure but they dont want to have to reship lol Im not sure what happenened but the most logical explanation is that he sold to  UC and thats when investigations began



i beleive u are right sir
at least thats the info im gathering , or one of his peps in his inner circle fuxed up and did something and it all led back to him
shame anyway u look at it cuz u know he wasnt around long enough to make any rreal money for a decent lawyer which is what every penny of his is going to now so he can hopefully plead out to something in the lower single digets. well they go by months i the feds but u know what i mean. god bless him man!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 19, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> i beleive u are right sir
> at least thats the info im gathering , or one of his peps in his inner circle fuxed up and did something and it all led back to him
> shame anyway u look at it cuz u know he wasnt around long enough to make any rreal money for a decent lawyer which is what every penny of his is going to now so he can hopefully plead out to something in the lower single digets. well they go by months i the feds but u know what i mean. god bless him man!



Thats if they didnt confiscate all his cash. In cases like this you basically lose everything you own. I would never wish this upon anyone.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 20, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Thats if they didnt confiscate all his cash. In cases like this you basically lose everything you own. I would never wish this upon anyone.



I use to say this same thing...very stongly about it
Until recently...seen situation, more than one, where folks try to go out of their way to lie and make false accusations to do nothing more than try to send innocent people to jail.
Lots of pussies like this out there. One case with my friend. Guy talks tough but when it came down to it he tucked tail and called 911 and made up all sorts of lies, lots o lies none true!!!!


*The only people i would wish jail upon, is the mother ****rs that try to put people there and wish JAIL upon others!!!!!*


----------



## Bio (Apr 2, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> THe reason he was so popular is because a well known a RESPECTED brother, who i will not name, but who most who have been around a while here or on TID know off! This brother wsa refering many people to this lab after Lighting Fast got busted down! He is a solid brother very knowldgable and he refered over 75 guys who use to use LF to LT because LT had the best shit around over there. There test was testing at aboe 7000lgn and not many, not even a quarter of the half ass labs over there can say that!!!! And he was using a well know powder source who probably produces some of the best raws that a lab can get! So this member was banned for looking out for other members who didnt know where to go after the popular lightning fast got busted! Thats fuxED!!!!! THey ban him because why? what rules did he break? Mean while other sources can produce fake rips and sell them other sources can rape guys, take there money and then have the mods their ban them when they get scamed! Its complete BS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I happen to be one of the Mods at PM and I assure you I'm not corrupt!  When busts happen, a sponsors information is removed...Members get banned because they usually give too much information...Information that needs to stay off the board at that point!  Members may like a particular sponsor, but you have no idea if they're running their business responsibly or irresponsibly.  Also, being a Mod at PM is a big job...A lot of members and a very busy board!


----------



## ForkLift (Apr 7, 2015)

Bio said:


> I happen to be one of the Mods at PM and I assure you I'm not corrupt!  When busts happen, a sponsors information is removed...Members get banned because they usually give too much information...Information that needs to stay off the board at that point!  Members may like a particular sponsor, but you have no idea if they're running their business responsibly or irresponsibly.  Also, being a Mod at PM is a big job...A lot of members and a very busy board!



I know who you are. And i am not refering to you. You are a newly made mod over there if im correct?  I apolagize as i should not say ALL the mods there are corrupt. Their are some good ones. But their are some very despicable ones also. And i dont blame most of the other mods for just keeping to themselves about a lot of these issues. But grimy stuff does go on there and i didnt realize how messed up it was until recently. I will leave this here and not talk about this anymore. You BIO, from what i here, are a stand up guy!


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

Dang. I should of been using this guys shit. He uses growth to brew. That's like a 2 fer 1.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 20, 2018)

Bust a few days ago with Big names attached...Marky Marky & the funky bunch lol smh

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.for...ns-implicated-in-10-million-steroid-ring/amp/


----------



## Spongy (Jan 20, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Bust a few days ago with Big names attached...Marky Marky & the funky bunch lol smh
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.for...ns-implicated-in-10-million-steroid-ring/amp/



Busted almost a year ago


----------



## Caballero (Jan 20, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Busted almost a year ago



My bad was in the recent news section :32 (6):


----------



## Spongy (Jan 20, 2018)

Caballero said:


> My bad was in the recent news section :32 (6):



oh I'm sure.  It's coming up again because the guy is singing like a canary behind bars now.  Throwing everyone under the bus and saying he's being wrongfully accused/is going to expose the true culprits (despite pleading guilty).  It's a cluster****


----------



## Caballero (Jan 20, 2018)

Spongy said:


> oh I'm sure.  It's coming up again because the guy is singing like a canary behind bars now.  Throwing everyone under the bus and saying he's being wrongfully accused/is going to expose the true culprits (despite pleading guilty).  It's a cluster****


Well rats life expectancy isn't long inside smh


----------



## Caballero (Mar 31, 2018)

Well Musclehead320 aka "Onyx pharm" ain't gonna be happy.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.bos...eroids-online/PgFc7mlErRJLbGZiUclH2J/amp.html


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 15, 2018)

Smells like a rat that was screwed over lol


----------

